# Konosuke Fujiyama Help



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2014)

Can someone explain to me the differences in the lines of knives under this name? Are there different steel types and grinds under the same name?

The reason why I'm asking is because I've just come across my first Konosuke Fujiyama with wide bevels and I'm sort of shocked by how thick the knife is - it's supposed to be a gyuto (I think) but it's a tank. I hear so much praise about this line of knives and then I see this one and I'm confused. I feel like I have to be missing something here. :help4:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2014)

Are they all wide beveled? 

Steel types?

How are the bevels? Do they need work or are they good to go? Shinogi? Blade road flat?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 5, 2014)

The white 2 Fujiyama gyuto i had that i recently sold had a grind that sorta reminded me of kato actually. Ofcourse the spine was about half as thick as a kato,lol. But basically had a slow taper from choil to edge. The choil next to the handle and the spine both measured roughly 3.2mm thick. But the blue and ginsanko Fujiyamas seem to have a completely different grind. Maybe the Fujiyama in your possession is a very well used one in need of thinning?


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 5, 2014)

I love mine and the ones I had definitely not thick.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 5, 2014)

The Blue 1 Fuji I have has wide bevels, but it's not thick at the spine, and is very thin at the edge. It's ground pretty perfectly, to be honest. Can we see pics of that, Dave?


----------



## cclin (Mar 5, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> Can we see pics of that, Dave?



+1
mine is Fujiyama blue#2, Shinogi line, wide bevel(~21mm width) tape very thin to edge.


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 5, 2014)

Aoko and ginsanko have wide bevels with sharp shinogi, shiroko have narrower blended bevels. Never seen one I would describe as thick though. My white #1 sujihiki is thinnest at the spine, followed by the blue #2 and white #2 gyutos. The blue #2 gyuto is probably thinnest behind the edge. Superb grinds on all of them. The blade road on the blue is slightly concave, on the whites slightly convex. Additionally, the finish above the shinogi on the blue is a diagonal hairline belt scratch pattern, while the whites are seemingly hand-finished lengthwise.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 6, 2014)

I've used both white and blue Konosuke Fujiyama gyutos and neither were lasers however nor were they too thick at the spine. They were prolly at most 3-3.5 mm at the spine max. Neither of them had the shinogi line or any sort of wide bevel. I suppose this was before they started grinding them that way. Maybe that's why I was confused at first in the other Fujiyama thread...

Fun Fact:

Did you know my custom ordered 270mm mioroshi deba is a Fujiyama?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2014)

The knife I have is actually not so thick at the spine but it's the same thickness (well almost) at the point where the bevels are ground in at and then it gets thinner towards the edge obviously. Also, the bevels show an unevenness from sharpening on stones that I see on low end single bevel knives. Just looks like a lot of work to make it sing.

I'd take pics but it's a customer's knife and I shouldn't be posting business stuff in this forum.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd be curious to see pictures if you wanted to post them in your sub forum. My white #2 gyuto is ground differently than any other Fujiyama gyuto I've seen. The bevel is blended like the other whites, but the grind starts at the bottom of the emoto, where the shinogi of the blue is ground. It's somewhat thicker than it's blue counterpart, but it's one of the best cutters I have.


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't really see the distinction of discussing characteristics of a line of knives in words vs. pics. (Neither one seems to be promotional, if the talk is about the knives.)

My Kono blue #2 Fuji is hardly thick. It was barely thicker than my HD (same length). The spine is thinner than my other gyutos, so I'm darn curious to see what you're seeing. Mine has a great grind.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> I don't really see the distinction of discussing characteristics of a line of knives in words vs. pics. (Neither one seems to be promotional, if the talk is about the knives.)




That's a good point but I'm going to move this thread to my sub-forum just for the sake of keeping on the up and up. I might even post pictures then too.


----------



## Hbeernink (Mar 7, 2014)

Dave- no problem posting pics. I think you're talking about mine, right?

The fujiyama line is made with blue, white, and ginsanko steels from what I've seen. Mine is white 1 - it's not really deba thick, and the spine is actually thinner than some other gyutos I have. The knife has had some (very amateur) attempts at thinning, and the shinogi line on both sides is rounded off from what I suspect the knife looked like new. It cuts OK, but I have no reference from a new fujiyama, and I'm sure it could be better....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 7, 2014)

Dave, I'll be sending you my 210 ginsanko as discussed as soon as Stefan completes the handle. Like theory said its

3.0--3.2mm at spine at handle
199-200mm of cutting edge
44mm tall

It's very thin at the edge has a sharp shinogi and really wide bevel. The choi
is very polished id say more like revealed. The spines rounded too. More so than any of the HD series. FF of the handle is just amateurish. It's also very skinny to my hand. 

It's my understanding that the Fujiyama Konos in blue #2 and ginsanko are ground by same people.

I'm really enjoying the knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2014)

Hbeernink said:


> Dave- no problem posting pics. I think you're talking about mine, right?
> 
> The fujiyama line is made with blue, white, and ginsanko steels from what I've seen. Mine is white 1 - it's not really deba thick, and the spine is actually thinner than some other gyutos I have. The knife has had some (very amateur) attempts at thinning, and the shinogi line on both sides is rounded off from what I suspect the knife looked like new. It cuts OK, but I have no reference from a new fujiyama, and I'm sure it could be better....




Yes sir this is your knife I was referencing. 

Thanks for adding in your thoughts on the knife, this helps.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dave, I'll be sending you my 210 ginsanko as discussed as soon as Stefan completes the handle. Like theory said its
> 
> 3.0--3.2mm at spine at handle
> 199-200mm of cutting edge
> ...




Cool, I'll be looking forward to checking this out, thanks.


----------

